# Low platelet count



## PinkPrincessO

I'm 37 weeks pg today. I was told on Tuesday that my platelets had dropped to 166. I have to go for another blood test a week on Monday and I've been told that if they drop below 90 I will need to be induced. Has this happened to anyone else?

-x-


----------



## Freya

Hi there, I had low platlets during my final few blood tests during pregnancy. No one mentioned a possible induction though. The midwife explained platelets affect the bloods ability to clot. Meaning if my count became too low I was at a higher risk of bleeding more than normal during birth, or afterwards.

I was anemic after the birth and was given iron tabs to take from the midwife for a shortwhile after, but I guess this could happen with low platlets or not???

Perhaps the talk of induction is so that the birth of your baby can be controlled from start to finish? Since you're nearly at the end of yur pregnancy hopefully your platlets will stablise. I was told a varied diet helps??? Not sure what that entails but could be worth looking at.


xxxx


----------



## babybaillie

Hi i was diagnosed with gestational thrompocytopenia over a week ago. My platelets are sitting at 75, last time i had them taken. I will now be consultant led. I see the consultant 2moro. I did see a registrar last week who adviced there are things they can do to boost them. steroids, and a drip of sumthing gobulins. 

I have been told that its serious when they drop below 50. The guidelines is to have anything between 150-450. so u are just above that. i have been told i wont have an epidural. WIll find out more tomoro.


----------



## Kerrie-x

I wouldnt worry about it too much, mine have never been about 90, pretty bad but they cant do anything, i was told if they're above 120 they're good x


----------



## babybaillie

I was at the consultant today. Im being referred to a haematoligist to try and raise them b4 the birth. If urs drop below 80 u wont be allowed a spinal. and if u end up having ventouse, forceps or emerg section u will need an anasthetic. this is because theres a risk of a bleed into ur spine with an epidural.

the worry is u will have a bleed after the delivery, but at least they know now, and have a few options to raise ur platelet count b4 u have the baby. and if they were to drop under 50 ud find they will get u in boost the platelets and indice labour while they are higher. and the good thing is it shouldnt make any diffrence to the baby.im being given growth scans at 32, 34 weeks just to be on the safe side, but they dont expect any probs.


----------



## JShaw

My platelets were very low (45) and they had to do an emergency c-section with a spinal to take the baby out immediately. I had first gone to the hospital because of pains around my stomach area and they found my platelets low (56) and kept doing blood tests to monitor it. When they found it was dropping (along with high blood pressure which came on suddenly, and high liver enzymes), they said they had to delivery my LO at 36+3.

I was told later this was a severe form of pre-eclampsia called HELLP syndrome. I had a fairly normal pregnancy and didn't have many complaints or health issues. So I was surprised my platelets fell so drastically and ended up delivering early.


----------



## babybaillie

I was at d mw today and my platelets r now 51. i was told a spinal was out of the question due to the risk of bleeding into the spine when the platelets r this low


----------

